# Making carriage style garage doors



## Jill (May 3, 2005)

I am wondering if any of you have ever tried dressing up a plian 
garage door to look like one of the expensive carriage house type doors. I'd like to do that, and am just wondering if I could use the nice veneer paneling along with trim boards, and decorative handles. If so, do I need to glue and screw to make them last? 
Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Jill (May 3, 2005)

*NOBODY has any ideas?*



Jill said:


> I am wondering if any of you have ever tried dressing up a plian
> garage door to look like one of the expensive carriage house type doors. I'd like to do that, and am just wondering if I could use the nice veneer paneling along with trim boards, and decorative handles. If so, do I need to glue and screw to make them last?
> Any input would be appreciated.


OK guys, I've been waiting for quite some time for a response. It's hard to believe that nobody out there has ever wanted to make thier garage doors look better than a plain metal one.


----------



## housedocs (Mar 14, 2005)

Jill said:


> OK guys, I've been waiting for quite some time for a response. It's hard to believe that nobody out there has ever wanted to make thier garage doors look better than a plain metal one.


Sorry Jill, I've taken down old hinged doors & put in a new metal door with an opener, but I'm not following what you mean.


----------



## British Building (May 25, 2005)

Hello Jill,

Yes one of our chipies has done this with a solid metal front door.
It is best to use thin strips of timber or a single sheet of ply that is decorated. What he basically did is made two thin replicas of the doors dimension (shaker style) that cladded both sides of the door. Light weight timber is the key here & bolted with the panels glued straight through the door. This was done as the customer wanted the security of a metal core in the door & to good effect.

Best Regards

British Building


----------



## PaddyKevin (May 22, 2008)

*Plain Garage Door to Carriage House Style*

Jill, you posted this over four years ago and I am trying to find out the same thing. Has anyone added to a plain wooden door to make it look like a carriage house style door?


----------



## Meetre (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes, it can be done. There are kits you can buy, or just get your brain going on it. Skin it with 1/4 inch ply, add a trim board to that. you can get some nice looks that way. Just make sure that your tracks and opener can handle the extra weight.


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

It can be done, and you can use regular dimensional lumber to do it. Things to keep in mind are that you will also require a new spring, and the tracks will have to be adjusted to allow for the additional thickness of the door.


----------



## PaddyKevin (May 22, 2008)

*Garage Door Modification*

Thank you all, I owe you some wings and brews


Kevin
Buffalo, NY


----------



## PaddyKevin (May 22, 2008)

*Carriage House Door Kits*

OK, I have searched and cannot find a source to convert my wooden garage door into a carriage house look door. Anyone know of any sites offering these?


----------



## Kim2006 (Sep 1, 2009)

My cousin made carriage style doors and kept her original garage door. She built in just outside the original garage doors like you would build a double swinging gate and she screened it too so she could have the comfort of the breezes and still have the security of her garage door. it looks great.


----------



## GardenGoddess (Sep 4, 2009)

*Making carriage style garage doors faux anyone?*

Has anyone tried using a wood graining tool and paint to make a metal overhead door look like cottage/carriage style? Seems easier than attaching veneer and having to deal with springs,etc.


----------



## iffy (May 17, 2007)

See this post.
http://www.diychatroom.com/f19/fake-carriage-doors-120576/


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice work on those 'fake' doors----best I've ever seen,as a matter of fact.


----------



## iffy (May 17, 2007)

Thanks. I just couldn't abide painted doors on a log sided garage.:no:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Those doors add a lot to the overall look of the place.---


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Nice work iffy. :thumbsup: That’s just the kind of stuff I like to see.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I eliminated my post when the spammer was removed.


----------

